# HELP! Trying to identify breaker



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

IIRC we needed that type for pizza ovens & got them from Grainger.
What you need appears to be Grainger p/n 5B983


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> IIRC we needed that type for pizza ovens & got them from Grainger.



Bird Dog: I'm not quite sure what you mean by IIRC.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Bzzzzzt said:


> Bird Dog: I'm not quite sure what you mean by IIRC.


IIRC=If I Recall Correctly


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

Great. I need to identify what I'm looking at so I can get a replacement. Can you remember what you ordered from Grainger? Like a part number or a specific type?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

See post #2


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Why not just involve the power company since you'd have to anyway, and the wrong breaker would be a bit of a problem?

Breakers like that can be found at an HVAC supply that sells Rheem, they use the same kind that mount on the little DIN rail. Not sure if they'll have 100A though, but you might check.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it clips on like a QO, but it's lug in/lug out, the part number is QOU2100. Pretty standard stuff.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If it clips on like a QO, but it's lug in/lug out, the part number is QOU2100. Pretty standard stuff.


I get them from time to time over here and cost little more than run of mill QO2100 breakers charge for it. but useally a good supply centre should have that on stock otherwise order it pretty quick due it is a common item in warehouse centre.

Just watch out on AIC rating if you going to replace it as main breaker.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The current Square D lug to lug breaker for 230/120 use is a "QOU- ###". I don't remember if they go to 100 amp though. These are DIN rail mountable.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

varmit said:


> The current Square D lug to lug breaker for 230/120 use is a "QOU- ###". I don't remember if they go to 100 amp though. These are DIN rail mountable.


They do go to 100A, but I don't think the 100A ones are DIN rail mountable.


If you can, try to buy them new from a Sq. D distributor. They need a type of clip to mount them and usually when you buy them off of FleaBay or surplus sites, they don't have the clips.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

We just demoed out 96 of these :O


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I usually install a new panel because I usually see buss damage , carbon and arcing


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

electricguy said:


> I usually install a new panel because I usually see buss damage , carbon and arcing


Better to find a replacement breaker than rebuild a meter pack.


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

For anyone who was wondering, EVERYONE on here that gave an answer was wrong. The breaker I was looking for was a Q1L2100W. It is lug in and lug out but it has the clips that mount like the back side of a QO breaker. Not the part that hits the buss bar, but the mounting clips. It has two sets of these on either end. 



What I ended up doing is calling a square D distributor who gave me the replacement number, which was a substantially larger breaker. It was a QBL22100. Turns out, the breaker that was in there was kind of a hack. Someone had mounted the bracket for the old breaker with some self drilling screws and the QBL22100 actually fit in there perfectly.


I live in a very rural area and the nearest actual electrical supply house is over an hour away and the nearest square D distributor is almost 2 hours away. That's the one thing I miss about living in the big city. 



Thanks to everyone who actually tried to help without all the smart assery that goes on in this forum as part of the norm.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Bzzzzzt said:


> What I ended up doing is calling a square D distributor who gave me the replacement number, which was a substantially larger breaker. It was a QBL22100. Turns out, the breaker that was in there was kind of a hack. Someone had mounted the bracket for the old breaker with some self drilling screws and the QBL22100 actually fit in there perfectly.


QBL22100

don't those use screws to mount them to the back plate? they don't clip on anything do they?


----------



## Bzzzzzt (Feb 15, 2017)

The Q1L2100W was what used a bracket that was screwed in there with self drilling screws. The QBL22100 screwed in correctly, which is why I said the other one was kind of a hack.


----------

